Ask HN: What is the most valuable LinkedIn opportunity you've capitalized on? - putnam
======
godot
Back in 2008 when LinkedIn was still relatively smaller, there were already
recruiters who ping people on it regularly. I would receive one a month or
every couple weeks. I began a job search in mid 2008, and responded to the
first recruiter that messaged me that week, and ended up getting hired at that
company. I worked there for the next 6 years and it was my most important and
influential job in my career, in terms of everything including career growth
and financial prospects.

I went through another job search earlier this year. It didn't seem nearly as
helpful even though LinkedIn is exponentially larger now. I've noticed
anecdotally for myself for other sites and apps too, that was really
useful/helpful to me when it was smaller, and when it got larger, it became
less effective.

~~~
PaulHoule
I can tell a similar story. I think the quality of LinkedIn has gone down, I
have not found it effective for B2B sales but once I started looking at other
channels, I started getting results right away.

